# inexpensive receiver



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, I went and bought the HD-A2 only to find out the it converts DD+/trueHD etc to 2.1 DTS bitstream. My problem is my Pioneer is DD only. I need to find an inexpensive receiver that has at least two toslink inputs. The Sony STR-DG510 5.1-Channel Receiver at CC looks promising.

Suggestions?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Michael: In loooking at the specs for the sony, I don't see that it handles DTS encoding. The Onkyo TX-SR304 at the same price does. Just a thought. Also, the Onkyo has better customer reviews. Admittedly, it's 65 watts/channel vs. Sony's 100 and doesn't have HDMI inputs (which on the Sony don't seem to have 100% HDMI switching). I'd check them both very thoroughly before making a decision.
Better still, check the Yamaha RX-V361 at Best Buy. Yamaha receivers are generally better than either Sony or Onkyo.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

ah, I didn't notice it does decode DTS. nI have an HDMI switch the DSony is pass thru anyway


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hairth said:


> juyh bgt vcfr iiiiiiiii


This user is a spammer - registered today to post a link.

Reported to mods.


----------



## clb4g9 (Sep 24, 2007)

If you want to take full advantage of the A2, you will need a receiver that can accept uncompressed HDMI audio or, what I would suggest for you, a receiver with 5.1 multi-channel analog inputs. You can find a good quality used receiver with multi-channel inputs that would let you receive DD+ and TrueHD at their full bitrate for the same price as a new receiver without these inputs. Craigslist and ebay(w/local pickup) is where I would start looking. I am not sure if the lowest-end Yamaha/Denon/Pioneer/Sony units will have multi-channel in.


----------

